# Geckos of Western Australia



## luzek (Jan 12, 2015)

A close friend and I have collated some of our favourite shots from some recent field trips. These trips were mainly focussed on targeting the most impressive forms of _Nephrurus_ species. We also documented many other gecko species on our travels, many of which are endemic to Western Australia. These shots cover the rocky country of the central Pilbara, the coastal areas of the north west cape, Murchison region, Wheatbelt and south to The Nullarbor.

View attachment 312891

Typical _Triodia _covered stony country in the Pilbara ranges. This habitat supports a rich reptile assemblage, of which many W.A endemic Gecko species coexist including the impressive _Nephrurus wheeleri cinctus._

View attachment 312890

_Nephrurus wheeleri cinctus - _This young male was an interesting specimen given its broken second band.

View attachment 312892

_Oedura marmorata - _Male

View attachment 312893

_Lucasium stenodactylum - _Male

View attachment 312894


View attachment 312895

_Strophurus jeanae_ - Male

View attachment 312896

Coastal _Triodia _and_ Acacia _habitat of the north west cape.

View attachment 312897

_Strophurus ciliaris aberrans - _This species was prolific in some coastal areas, particularly in association with the more dense pockets of_ Acacia. _There is considerable variation in body colour within this population, with some specimens exhibiting prominent dorsal yellow markings extending from the head through to the tail, making this a unique population of _S. c. __aberrans.

_View attachment 312898



View attachment 312899

Typical _Acacia _covered dune habitat of the Francois Peron peninsula, Shark Bay.

View attachment 312900

_Nephrurus levis occidentalis _- Specimens from this locality are surely the most fantastic representative of _N.__l. occidentalis_, often featuring a bright brick red body colour usually littered with clear white tubercles. Animals in this area appeared in good numbers despite the debilitating presence of feral cats in the area. 

View attachment 312901


View attachment 312903

_Strophurus strophurus - _This brightly coloured _Strophurus_ also appeared in healthy numbers, this species was occasionally seen basking during the day on _Acacia _shrubsand seemingly exclusively arboreal during the daylight hours whereas the species was often observed foraging on open ground as soon as night fall.

View attachment 312902

_Acacia _shrublands with dispersed Mallee Eucalypts and isolated breakaways. This area typically features heavy loamy soils, which are the favoured habitat type for two endemic _Nephrurus_ species, _Nephrurus wheeleri (only N.w. wheeleri)_ and _N. __vertebralis. _These species not surprisingly seem to be quite opportunist when sheltering from the elements._ N. w. wheeleri _has been observed sheltering under plant material such as fallen bark as well as artificial debris, such as corrugated Iron. _N. vertebralis _is assumed to occupy existing burrows constructed by small mammals and other small animals as well as excavating their own.

View attachment 312904

_Nephrurus vertebralis
_
View attachment 312905

Female

View attachment 312906

_Nephrurus wheeleri wheeleri - _This subspecies seems to be far less habitat specific than _N. w. cinctus _in that as well as occupying habitat associated with rocky and stony areas this species will also occupy_ Acacia _Woodlands with loamy soils.

View attachment 312907

Male

View attachment 312908

_Diplodactylus granariensis rex - _As the latin suggests this species really is the king; being the largest representative of the_ Diplodactylus _genus. This adult female was a sight to behold. A beautiful Gecko.

View attachment 312909

_Gehyra punctata - _Female

View attachment 312910

_Diplodactylus pulcher - _This species is abundant in a number of different habitats. This species displays a vast array of pattern and colouration, even within the same population. Below is a representation of just a few.

View attachment 312911



View attachment 312912

Female

View attachment 312913

_Strophurus strophurus - _Northern Goldfields population.

View attachment 312915

Female

View attachment 312914

Coastal sandy heathland of the midwest.

View attachment 312916

_Strophurus spinigerus spinigerus - _This northern population was noted to have a larger total length than specimens found further south.

View attachment 312917



View attachment 312918

_Triodia _covered dune system of the Comit Vale area.

View attachment 312919

_Nephrurus laevissimus - _This population is significant because it is an isolated population and the most western extent of its range.

View attachment 312920

The classic burrow entrance of _N. laevissimus. _This species often chooses to make their burrows located at the base of Spinifex plants.

View attachment 312921

_Lucasium maini - _This species is often observed sheltering in spider burrows.

View attachment 312922

Coastal Shrublands of the Eyre Bird Observatory, located in The Nullarbor. The habitat is characterised by dense low lying _Acacia _shrubs situated within the inter-dunes.

View attachment 312923

_Diplodactylus calcicolus - _This is another species that varies greatly in pattern and coloration within a single population.

View attachment 312925

Male - This individual displays an autotomised tail, as exhibited by the lack of pattern in the regenerated tail. 

View attachment 312924

Male

View attachment 312926

_Underwoodisaurus milii - _This specimen is example of the pale colouration of The Nullarbor region.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jan 13, 2015)

That Marmorata has interesting and unusual coloring/patterning. Looks similar to Oedora tryoni haha Great shots, were the leavissimus in abundance? Wouldn't mind keeping those one day.... Doubt I would though apparently they don't do well in captivity.


----------



## luzek (Jan 13, 2015)

There are a few colour forms of _O. marmorata in WA, _the one photographed is typical of the the Pilbara ranges. l_aevissimus _in my experience seem to be the most prolific of all _Nephrurus sp. often _with many animals coexisting on one dune. As for keeping this species in captivity I would recommend this species for the experienced keeper ONLY for several reasons and are not to be compared to _N. levis._


----------



## Alexpython (Jan 14, 2015)

i cant see the pictures??


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 14, 2015)

I can't see them either...


----------

